# Gegard Mousasi vs. Roger Gracie In Talks for April 9



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

http://mmaweekly.com/gegard-mousasi-vs-roger-gracie-in-talks-for-april-9-strikeforce-card



> While the April 9 Strikeforce fight card is still up in the air in many ways, fighters are being contacted about appearing on the show.
> 
> The latest fight in talks for the card pits former light heavyweight champion Gegard Mousasi against multiple time grappling champion Roger Gracie.
> 
> ...


Roger Gracie all the way, would not be surprised to see him beat Mousasi here. All flaming is welcome.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Chaaaaaaaaa ching. That would be a great fight.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I cant see Gracie taking this. Ill be backing Mousasi.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

uuughhh.. :eek02: This would actually be a great fight!

But Mousasi is way too experienced for Roger here and his BJJ is far underrated as well. Even if Roger would get him to the ground (wich he probably will) he won't submit him instantly but very well could if Gegard gasses out ones again after the first round.

Otherwise I would call a first round KO/TKO for Mousasi!


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Gracies striking and TDs in MMA are lacking severely. Not to mention he isnt that agile and doesnt have great footwork.


I see Gegard stopping him early and easily.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is an excellent fight. Didnt' even have the thought of it on my radar.

I'll be backing Mousasi.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Holy crap. This is an ENORMOUS step up in competition for Gracie and it came so quickly. The kid has 4 fights total and is fighting Mousasi.

I am taking Mousasi here. I don't think Gracie is ready. I mean Mousasi has been around for awhile and has wins over Soko, Babalu, Manhoef, Cyborg, Jacare, Kang and Hector Lombard.

Don't get me wrong, Gracie is dominant on the ground and is very skilled, but getting Mousasi after 4 fights is just crazy.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Gracie has a change to submit him in on the ground but he will get TKO'd pretty early. Gracie's movement and TD's, not to mention striking isn't all that good and i doubt Mousasi would have much of a trouble to put him out. I wouldn't mind seeing the fight but don't want to see it that much. What happened to the Kyle fight?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't imagine this fight even being sanctioned by the commission. Roger could get seriously hurt here.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

A great fight to help take the sting out of the HW GP being delayed.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

This is the exact way not to build up a fighter. He just takes on and soundly beats a solid journeyman, so now he goes up against one of the best in the world in his weight class? This more reveals how lacking SF are in fighters than it does their match making


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is a big step up for Roger. But Mousasi doesn't impress me much. 

I'd still go Mousasi because he is well-rounded. But I could see him gassing again and getting submitted.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This is a big step up for Roger. But Mousasi doesn't impress me much.
> 
> I'd still go Mousasi because he is well-rounded. But I could see him gassing again and getting submitted.



What fights have you seen of Mousasi? Just the Lawal one?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

cool. i'll be rooting for gracie but the mouse will probably take it............violently.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know, Gracie is steadily improving. But Mousasi is not to be underestimated. He might've lost poorly to Mo but he has rebounded!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

This won't last the 3 minutes it takes for Gegard to gas. Mousasi via brutal one sided beating.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

osmium said:


> This won't last the 3 minutes it takes for Gegard to gas. Mousasi via brutal one sided beating.


Yeah I gotta agree.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope Coker or SF matchmakers don't follow through with this idea. If anything just have Mousasi fight Kyle like planned.


I think this is the entire Strikeforce LHW though:


Rafael Cavalcante (Current Strikeforce Light Heavyweight Champion)


 Abongo Humphrey (Co-main event at ShoMMA 7: Johnson vs. Mahe)


 Muhammed Lawal (Former Strikeforce Light Heavyweight Champion)


 Gegard Mousasi (Former Strikeforce Light Heavyweight Champion)


 Renato Sobral (Former Strikeforce Light Heavyweight Champion)


 Roger Gracie (10-time World Jiu-Jitsu Championship winner and member of the Gracie family)


 Trevor Prangley (Co-main event at ShoMMA 6: Kaufman vs. Hashi)


 Antwain Britt (Co-main event at ShoMMA 12: Wilcox vs. Ribeiro)


 Ovince St. Preux (Co-main event at ShoMMA 13: Woodley vs. Saffiedine)


 Mike Kyle (Current King of the Cage Light Heavyweight Champion)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strikeforce

I didn't know Kyle was the KOTC LHW champ. I'd love to see Mousasi fight him and pick up another hypothetical title to match his K-1 hypothetical title.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hendo & Rhadi Fergison ^^


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Rhadi Fergison has no where near the amount of fights he should have in order to face Henderson. As for that list, there are more they are just lower level fighters. Don't underestimate the Strikeforce roster!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Hendo & Rhadi Fergison ^^



Yup forgot he's fighting at LHW now, they still had him listed at MW.



Question: Why IS he fighting Feijao instead of Jacare?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Rhadi Fergison has no where near the amount of fights he should have in order to face Henderson. As for that list, there are more they are just lower level fighters. Don't underestimate the Strikeforce roster!


I didn't say they were fighting Kanto I was showing Khov who he didn't list on that roster.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

OSP vs Gracie would be a much more interesting fight IMO


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> What fights have you seen of Mousasi? Just the Lawal one?


Many of them. He is a good fighter, but I'm not as impressed as everyone else seems to be.

He finishes a lot of cans or guys like Sobral who are past their best.

He is young so he has a bunch of time to polish everything. But KOing Soko and Sobral and subbing Hunt, Kang, and Manhaof is solid, but what does it prove? That he has skills yes. But what is going to happen when he faces legit top 10 guys? He can't go gassing in 1 freaking round. 

To me he is a skilled young guy with a good record. But he isn't tested that often. And when he was tested by a half dead wrestler he had no answer and gassed almost as bad.

He has a long way to go if he wants to hang with the top 10 LHWs. But Roger isn't a top 10, and is one-dimensional. He will most likely TKO Roger.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he did loose a bit of his luster when he lost to King Mo. However, he is a good fighter when he's concentrated. Though he has fought mostly cans and past their primes he is still a good fighter!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, this is way too early for Gracie, talk about throwing him to the wolves! 

He is going to be ruined by Mousasi, his come a long way in the BJJ game since his Gono days.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

musasi by brutal 1st round KO


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This depends on who does what. If Mousasi keeps it standing it's his match. However, if Roger can take it to the ground it's his match!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well obviously he wont get him down because iut took him everything to get prangely down and he took a while to get the sub, mousasi is a ***** master like fedor which means his judoka is excellent and can take him down and avoid takedowns at will against that caliber of a gracie takedown attempt, we all know that gracie only has the jab and mousasi will proceed to a quick KO


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Once Mousasi catches Gracie once he's gonna blitz him and finish him...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

This is a scary match up... I wanted to see Roger destroy more guys standing and get used to the striking game more before fighting someone of this Caliber...

I see Mousasi making it a bad striking game and not letting it touch the ground...

If it does hit the ground Roger has a good chance to end it, and end it fast...

But i still think this fight is a mistake for Roger


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that would be nice but it's going to happen more than likely. Mousasi may keep it standing but Roger can take it to the ground if he wants to. It is a matter of who can keep it where!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well that would be nice but it's going to happen more than likely. Mousasi may keep it standing but Roger can take it to the ground if he wants to. It is a matter of who can keep it where!


I do think he might have some problems trying to take this one to the ground. His stand up skills and takedowns aren't that fluid. The thing i don't get is, how are they going to make Gegard the number one contender after beating an inexperienced 4-0 guy? And you know they want Gegard to go for the title.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

Gergard Mousasi


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

strikersrevenge said:


> Gergard Mousasi


That's his name. :thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm backing Roger for the upset. 

GRACIE LIVES!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not saying that he won't live up to his family name. It's just that should he loose it'll set him back. But he definately has a chance to win!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm not saying that he won't live up to his family name. It's just that should he loose it'll set him back. But he definately has a chance to win!


In terms of BJJ, he already has lived up to his family name. Roger could get a huge kick to his career should he submit Gegard. I doubt it happens though.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> In terms of BJJ, he already has lived up to his family name. Roger could get a huge kick to his career should he submit Gegard. I doubt it happens though.


Yeah that's inarguable, the dude in gi is somewhere in the top four or five in the world, sometimes he's even #1.


And Mousasi has submitted blackbelts before but this fight won't ever hit the ground. I'm pretty sure Mike Kyle is still fighting Moose though.


Maybe they meant "Mousasi vs Gracie in talks" as in, somebody said "Hey, you know what would be a major ass kicking...?" and then this potential fight came up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah that's inarguable, the dude in gi is somewhere in the top four or five in the world, sometimes he's even #1.
> 
> 
> And Mousasi has submitted blackbelts before but this fight won't ever hit the ground. I'm pretty sure Mike Kyle is still fighting Moose though.
> ...


I must agree with that part. Gracie can submit him but this isn't happening. He'd get murdered in the stand-up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mousasi will shorten his life span.....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure that is going to happen. He has the ability to send Roger a few years back but not shorten his lifespan. Someone with a much harder punch would have the ability to shorten his life span!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm not sure that is going to happen. He has the ability to send Roger a few years back but not shorten his lifespan. Someone with a much harder punch would have the ability to shorten his life span!




Tell that to Musashi.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That punch shortened Musashi's fighting career. It didn't shorten his lifespan however. But anyways, Mousasi obviously takes more value in his MMA than he does in his kickboxing.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why do people always underestimate the grappler in grappler vs striker fights?

Gracie is not a great striker but he is lanky and I thought he used his jab well against Randleman, what he does extremely well though is grapple and Mousasi can be taken down and despite everyone saying that this is a big step up for Roger it is a fight that will be easier to get into his domain, unlike Randleman whose strength is wrestling Mousasi has shown that is his biggest weakness.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Why do people always underestimate the grappler in grappler vs striker fights?
> 
> Gracie is not a great striker but he is lanky and I thought he used his jab well against Randleman, what he does extremely well though is grapple and Mousasi can be taken down and despite everyone saying that this is a big step up for Roger it is a fight that will be easier to get into his domain, unlike Randleman whose strength is wrestling Mousasi has shown that is his biggest weakness.


Ya. And Moussasi doesn't exactly have brutal destructive power, he's more a finesse striker, with decent power - against top competition at least. 

Roger's striking will be ok at the least, i'm sure he's working on it quite a bit - he's the only not total crap Gracie left in MMA - the guy has serious connections to get top coaching. And you can NEVER underestimate the ability of an elite grappler to pull out sick sub.

Also, if it's John McCarthy or a competent ref, IF Gracie shows he can't hang in there and take a few shots, and is in trouble Roger Gracie will get a quick stoppage.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mousasi is a solid ***** competitior ya know


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know if I like this fight, I have to be honest I would sooner see Kyle vs Mousasi and Gracie face ether King Mo or Renato Sobral. That would of been my ideal set up, but still this should be a good fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

nah this would be a one sided beatdown right now, i like babulu vs gracie, mike kyle is fighting gegard at april 9th card i believe and i like king mo vs someone else to get him back in the mix


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> nah this would be a one sided beatdown right now, i like babulu vs gracie, mike kyle is fighting gegard at april 9th card i believe and i like king mo vs someone else to get him back in the mix


I wanna see King Mo on the cards again soon, its been to long, maybe he will end up with Kyle or Sobral next considering the current matches already lined up, there are a lot of good fights to be had in this division for all fighters involved I am really liking the potential of the SF LHW division right now, just hope SF can sort it out.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

bit confusing, imaybe mo vs henderson/feijao loser, i hope feijou retains i hate henderson and his undeserved title shots


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Gegard FTW!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mousassi's stand-up > Gracie's Ground game...if you understand where i'm going!

On the floor i can see Gracie causing big problems for Mousassi, but Gegard is experienced and has good jiu jitsu skills. Annyway - Gracie would take it, but it depends what would happen before the fight would go to the ground and we don't know yet, how much can Gracie go in a fight. Endurance i mean..

On the feet i see Gegard dominating and staying away from the clinch - or at least he should. He has a couple of K1 wins under his belt, beating Musashi (TKO) and Kyotaro, who isn't a can.

If Gegard would fight smart in this fight, i think he would take it.
On the ground, it would be a very interesting fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mousasi had no problem surviving the ground game of Jacare, who has a way more tuned and effective no-gi MMA form of BJJ (right now at least).



Anyway this fight was apparently just a thought, Mousasi vs Kyle is scheduled for the April 9th card.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Mousasi had no problem surviving the ground game of Jacare, who has a way more tuned and effective no-gi MMA form of BJJ (right now at least).
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway this fight was apparently just a thought, Mousasi vs Kyle is scheduled for the April 9th card.


Oh nice! I wanted to see Kyle-Mousasi more. And Roger wasn't deserving enough to fight Mousasi just yet.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Mousasi had no problem surviving the ground game of Jacare, who has a way more tuned and effective no-gi MMA form of BJJ (right now at least).


I doubt that somehow, Gracie's are building quite a reputation for no Gi jitsu when you think about it with all the Gracie black belts fighting in MMA, I am sure Roger is well capable of adding to this progression to there family trade.



khoveraki said:


> Anyway this fight was apparently just a thought, Mousasi vs Kyle is scheduled for the April 9th card.


You have no idea how glad I am to hear that, I have to confess I hated this fight from the moment I saw it rumored all I could think is please Strikeforce NO, I think this is a terrible match up for the division right now, and I do love this division a lot.

I want to see Mousasi given the chance to fight again for the title if he wins his next fight, but I don't want to see Gracie been the one derailed on the way, nor do I want to see Roger steal away Mousasi's chance of another title shot, this for me is a lose lose match up.

I would much rather see Mousasi take on Kyle for No.1 contender fight, if Kyle steals the chance then fair play he proves himself worthy of his shot.

As for Roger I would rather see him continue to grow over a couple more fight, Sobral been a good next choice imo, then maybe one day who knows we may get to see Roger vs Mousasi for the title, but its to soon for this fight right now imo, 

There is a ton of great potential in this division, tons of great fights that could be destroyed by bad match making, take a look at this for example, just based on these two fighters alone

Roger vs Sobral
Roger vs King Mo
Roger vs OSP

Mousasi vs Klye
Mousasi vs Feijao
Mousasi vs Henderson

These are all great great fights that could all be in future preparation, right now I say the best bet is let these fights peace together how they may fall by keeping the title hunt between Kyle, Mousasi, Feijao and Hendo, while keeping the next stage in line with fights amongst OSP, King Mo, Gracie and Sobral.

Once the order between the two groups has been settled then look at merging the 2 by seeing who has the belt and who from the lower group has won the right to move up and play in the title race and rearrange they groups again accordingly maybe with some new blood added to the lower group of the mix by this stage.

Then maybe we will be ready for Roger vs Mousasi who knows but there is a lot of life in this division as it stands without needing to fast jump anyone.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I doubt that somehow, Gracie's are building quite a reputation for no Gi jitsu when you think about it with all the Gracie black belts fighting in MMA, I am sure Roger is well capable of adding to this progression to there family trade.


absolutely!

Shame when this fight would not happen though. I would gladly see this one.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hennessy said:


> absolutely!
> 
> Shame when this fight would not happen though. I would gladly see this one.


Opposite for me, i didn't like that fight. Mousasi is a way too big step up in competition for Roger.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Opposite for me, i didn't like that fight. Mousasi is a way too big step up in competition for Roger.


I think he means Jacare vs Gracie under MMA rules, which would fun to see but unlikely, Roger wont be able to make 185 and I can't see Souza moving up, could maybe work at a catch weight.

Who knows maybe Roger will get derailed and the title race at MW could run dry while we wait for another No.1 contender, I have no idea what kind of weight Roger could make but maybe if both these cases where to occur this could be a good catch weight filler option at 195 maybe.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it depends on which Gracie you are referring to. If you are talking about Roger I don't think that is going to happen. If you are talking about Daniel versus Jacare that could happen!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

So, this fight ain't going down, bummer!

It's Mousasi v Kyle -
http://strikeforce.com/events/2011/04/san-diego-diaz-vs-daley/

Wonder who they'll pin Gracie against - OSP?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> So, this fight ain't going down, bummer!
> 
> It's Mousasi v Kyle -
> http://strikeforce.com/events/2011/04/san-diego-diaz-vs-daley/
> ...


This i'd like to see actually. I like both Gracie and OSP.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

yea put him against GSPs haitian brother from another mother!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> So, this fight ain't going down, bummer!
> 
> It's Mousasi v Kyle -
> http://strikeforce.com/events/2011/04/san-diego-diaz-vs-daley/
> ...


Gracie - easily imo!
Takes OSP down and subs him...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

OSP? Well I think Gracie can still take this. Unless Mousasi takes him out.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So, i guess we are going to see Mousasi-Henderson next. Finally a huge name to go against Mousasi.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Dan has proven that he is able to fight even at this age. The question is whether Mousasi can take him out. Dan can just take him down.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Dan has proven that he is able to fight even at this age. The question is whether Mousasi can take him out. Dan can just take him down.


Dan won't take Mousasi down it will be a stand up war


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Dan won't take Mousasi down it will be a stand up war


Which will be Dan's downfall. Who would want to stand with Gegard in LHW anyway?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Which will be Dan's downfall. Who would want to stand with Gegard in LHW anyway?


No one In SF


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> No one In SF


I don't think there's much guy's in the UFC as well. Remember, he was going on to become a succesful kickboxer until he decided he'd take on the MMA route.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mousasi has never been outstruck in MMA or K1. I think his striking is absurdly underrated. People get boners about Silvas head movement, but it looks like slow motion compared to Mousasis. He was SO evasive when Kyotaro had him cornered, it was crazy. He doesn't really let it all go in the cage though, no idea why.



Sometimes it looks like Moose is being forced to fight against his will or something.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> Mousasi has never been outstruck in MMA or K1. I think his striking is absurdly underrated.


THIS!

He has very good boxing


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Mousasi has never been outstruck in MMA or K1. I think his striking is absurdly underrated. People get boners about Silvas head movement, but it looks like slow motion compared to Mousasis. He was SO evasive when Kyotaro had him cornered, it was crazy. He doesn't really let it all go in the cage though, no idea why.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it looks like Moose is being forced to fight against his will or something.


Thank you good sir. Mousasi's stand-up is underrated.


Hennessy said:


> THIS!
> 
> He has very good boxing


Yeah, and his planning to compete on the summer olympics in boxing as well.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

I am not a big fan of doing boxing AND MMA, but skillwise he can do it.

If Diaz wants to join Boxing, I guess it's also okay for a guy like Mousasi.

I wish him luck.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hennessy said:


> I am not a big fan of doing boxing AND MMA, but skillwise he can do it.
> 
> If Diaz wants to join Boxing, I guess it's also okay for a guy like Mousasi.
> 
> I wish him luck.


We can't really blame him tbh. He wants to be, and is extremely active and loves what he does. And i'm a huge fan of him, gives me chance to see more of him. :thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mousasi definitely needs to make his pro boxing debut already. He was the amateur national boxing champion in 2001, he's got a ton of experience.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Mousasi definitely needs to make his pro boxing debut already. He was the amateur national boxing champion in 2001, he's got a ton of experience.


Well the summer Olympics is in 2012. He has the chance to take the LHW belt in SF meanwhile and possibly defend it as well. Good thing is that his still so young yet so experienced and we still have a chance to see him in the UFC someday.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

yes like I said I wish him all the best if he joins boxing.

What I really like about Mousasi is his face without any expression hahah. Even when he won a belt like in DREAM, he's looking like he's watching the lamest movie ever.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hennessy said:


> yes like I said I wish him all the best if he joins boxing.
> 
> What I really like about Mousasi is his face without any expression hahah. Even when he won a belt like in DREAM, he's looking like he's watching the lamest movie ever.


I have still managed to see him smile more than once. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I have still managed to see him smile more than once. :thumbsup:


Red Devil machines don't smile just kill :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Red Devil machines don't smile just kill :thumb02:


Maybe smile while killing?


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

your right I found one










That creeps me the f*ck out!


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Creepy smile aside, Mousasi should take this one w/ relative ease.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Against Kyle yeah. Kyle has a weird way of fighting. He is inconsistant.


----------

